# What are you cooking today ?



## arcticsid (Oct 22, 2009)

So here is my new thread to break the surface.

What are you cooking today?
We on this forum come from all corners of the country, continent, and globe. I'll bet we all have something to pass on to the rest. I encourage all to share. We all drink, we all eat. if you are good with sharing your favorite wine recipe, I would guess we can "break some bread" too!!


As long as we are comfortable enough with each other to ask our drinking habits, what we like for music, and how many guns we own, than this should fit right in. LOL

Today, our local fred meyers had whole sockeye salmon(wild caught) on sale for $2.99/lb. Bought a couple 3 or 4 for about 10 skins apiece.

Fileted one out and put it on the barbie. This was my glaze. I ran a salmon bake here one summer and served literally ten thousands of salmon using this. Everyone has and still raves about this, though I think it's silly. it isn't my recipe. Not dogging it but this is it:

1/4 cup butter
1/4 cup brown sugar
1/4 cup lemon juice
1/4 cup dried dill weed(not seeds)

Melt this together and brush it on the fish as it cooks.

This isn't my deal but it works. I tend to go more for the spicy but to each their own.

My buddy Mark came by with his son and somehow the fish left with them. Must have been the alder I cut from the woods that made it so good!

I make some mean Kim Chee. I absolutely guarantee you that by making this you will be divorced if you are not already married to a Korean. I would be happy to share this with anyone brave enough to ask!!! It's possible the wine/beer smell may overpower it but I doubt it.

Anyway 3 skins/lb for red salmon is a great price, they were only paying the fishermman like 1$/lb off the boat this summer. Pretty crappy. Ever seen "Americas Deadliest Catch?" Thats me, please don't complain next time you pay next to a small fortune for crab!! Trust me, you are better off buying it, nothing fun about being out there. One of the captains said it right, "This is hellasious, none of this is safe!!", words well spoken.
HeeHee. LOL. Pretty hard to make a living at a dollar a pound. Questioned my sanity many times out there, but I am sure it's worth more than that. The fish not my sanity.


So thats my salmon thing. I would like to share some other tried and true recipes but I'll wait for someone to go next.

I have a gut feeling Allie has some serious dessert recipes. And I am saving the ink in my printer just to print one out and try it.

Troy


----------



## St Allie (Oct 22, 2009)

heheh Troy,

I run a mean breadmaking machine.. (two actually)

Rosemary loaf, ( large setting)

1.5 cups warm water
2 tablespoons butter or margarine
2 teaspoons sugar
2 teaspoons salt
2 tablespoons milk powder
3 cups plain flour
1 cup wholemeal flour
2-3 tablespoons fresh chopped rosemary ( or one big handful, I never measure it anyway)
3 and a quarter teaspoons bread yeast

method

press start...

Allie

will hunt out the dessert recipes tomorrow!


----------



## arcticsid (Oct 22, 2009)

G, I knew it!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Someone gave me a bread machine and the only time I used it was to make the recipe for a French Loaf. It called for "bread flour" and all I had was all porpuse, so I used it anyway.

Guess what I added????? Rosemary and Sage!!!

It turned out okay, but didn't last long, ended up cubing it up for bread crumbs. it was pretty darn good though.

If you keep reading my mind I'm telling Wade!!!!LOL

Troy


----------



## St Allie (Oct 22, 2009)

My breadmaking machines have a hard life. Got them both second hand on our local ebay here. Have them going at least 4 times a week.. to keep the teenagers fed.

Talking about the ebay site, I just bought a 3 seater leather couch tonight, been watching the auction all week. Got to get the trailer on the car tomorrow to go pick it up.


----------



## arcticsid (Oct 22, 2009)

Excellent G, did you get a screaming deal? I think leather is cool, but I was with my buddy a few weeks ago, he was in the furniture market, he had cash, but I talked him out of leather, than again we live where it's cold!LOL


----------



## arcticsid (Oct 22, 2009)

I'd like to hear more about your bread machine recipes. I am not a baker, I am a chef, and have made bread the "old way" many times, but now that I have this bread machine I would like to learn more recipes to use it.

As I said the only time I used it the results were great!

Please pass on more, sure wanna hear about it.

By the way, I talked to my MUM today and she asked if I was serious about going to NZ. I won't go without her and her husband, but we may see you in the spring, our spring, your spring is probably that water bubbling from the ground!!!LOL

Troy


----------



## St Allie (Oct 22, 2009)

I use that basic recipe all the time.. just alter the flavourings. sunflower seeds and pumpkin seeds make a nice loaf too. A handful of each.

The couch cost me $226 NZ ( about $100 US?) excellent condition and would have cost over $1k new, so am really pleased.


----------



## arcticsid (Oct 22, 2009)

Excellent G! Did you already get it home? if it's in good shape you did well. How do you treat it? Seems like leather can be a real pain in the, well you know, to take care of. I have heard from people who owned leather and they said the care needed to maintain it wasn't worth the trouble. I am only wondering if the old one will make it to the barn, I, afterall will need somewhere to sleep. My Mom has never even used an outhouse, but I would be just fine sleeping on the old couch!!!!LOL As for Mom I will put her and her husband up in a hotel with running water.

Plus I know how to milk chickens.

Troy


----------



## smurfe (Oct 22, 2009)

Crawfish Pie tonight since I have to work and need something quick to fix nod the wife will be on the run all day today. Tomorrow I am roasting a chicken and making Roasted Red Pepper Rissoto. Dunno what will do Saturday, probably Sushi. Sunday will be home made pasta with home made sauce/gravy. I got a new pasta machine I gotta keep breaking in. I do a lot of the cooking here as I really enjoy it.


----------



## upper (Oct 22, 2009)

Peanutbutter and Elderberry jelly sandwich,two of them, Dig it..........Upper


----------



## arcticsid (Oct 22, 2009)

Sounds great Smurfe. Only made my own pasta a couple times. Ifin I had a pasta machine, I know I'd be using the snot out of it. Allie and I were just talking bread machines, but I am willing to bet it wouldn't make pasta dough.

I have made Gnocci plenty of times, kinda the ppor man(well at least non-italian) way to make pasta.

Mashed potatoes and flour basically. Always works though.

Couple things I never messed with was making my own sausage and making candy. I think I still will make my own sausage, but that Candy, shes pretty hard to get.LOL


I'm digging it Upper!LOL

Troy


----------



## St Allie (Oct 22, 2009)

I have a pasta machine too.. your basic recipe is 200 grams of flour, pinch of salt and two eggs. Makes great tortellini with a bit of cooked chicken and basil pesto. Sushi is a favourite at our place too Steve.

Pumpkin gnocchi is nice too Troy, if you get pumpkins cheap.

We are having roast lamb with rosemary, salted crispy potatoes and garlic and various roast veges, I have too many swedes in the garden, can't use them fast enough, been giving them away to my neighbours.


The couch is on the other side of auckland, so organising to pick it up either tonight or sunday, although the weather looks like it's going to rain then, so today will be the best day I think. Hopefully the vendor is going to be home tonight, have sent an email, fingers crossed! wehave a leather chesterfield.. all the buttons catch fluff! The vacuum cleaner sorts it out.. they are really no more work to maintain than fabric couches.. a quick wipe over with leather conditioner once a month keeps them good.



Allie


----------



## Tom (Oct 22, 2009)

arcticsid;
Plus I know how to milk chickens.
Troy
:b[/QUOTE said:


> Do tell. You dont ___ them do ya?


----------



## St Allie (Oct 22, 2009)

Tom said:


> Do tell. You dont ___ them do ya?



:<

( goes to get the soap to wash Toms mouth out)

::


----------



## arcticsid (Oct 22, 2009)

Tom!! I don't pluck them I skin them. Milking in itself is a challenge they run pretty fast and hard to catch when you're half shot

Why does Allie have a bunch of swedes on her property, get some Norweigians, at least you won't have to listen to ABBA all night!! LOL

Troy

Aliie, so can you make pasta dough in a bread machine? I'm guessing not. I am envious, I'd like to have a pasta machine. There is absolutely nothing better than fresh pasta! And me and my cats have been "jammin on the salmon" the last couple days. Slice it thin with just a touch of salt and it's there. Sometimes I like to get the fresh AHI, cut it a little thicker toss it with your favorite soy sauce, chopped green onions and just a touch of ginger, toss in a few of the hot Thai peppers and let it sit for an hour or two. Excellent. I am a pollack from Wisconsin, but I will eat raw seafood any time of the week. if I was ever met at the pearly gates and was given a choice between sushi or a good bratwurst and kraut, I would have to turn back. Thats a decision I just couldn't make.


----------



## arcticsid (Oct 22, 2009)

One of my favorite things to make is squid jerky. I have made this so many times I should market it.

I start with the whole squid (smaller ones 6-8"), cut the tenacles off(flour and freeze), skin the body, remove the innards etc. I them marinate it in a soy sauce brine, plus about 20 other ingredients, overnight and than lay them out on the dehydrater.

I just made some of this last month and again I only got a few pieces. I got to thinking next time I wont make it so good!!!!

I love my smoker and could talk about that too! Smoked a couple Turkeys last year and then finished them in the oven. They were "lovely". Can I say lovely? LOL

I make a mean greek dressing with Kalamatas and Feta, and my main thing is hot garlic dill pickles. These need to go to market. I already have the artist ready to do my logo. it is a pickle in a parka holding a harpoon standing next to a kayak. "Arctic Pickle Company", coming to a vendor near you.

Troy


----------



## St Allie (Oct 22, 2009)

pasta dough is very quick to make Troy, you don't really need a machine.. just a rolling pin and a knife to cut it with.. the main thing to get right with the dough, is pliability without stickiness. And it's much cheaper than buying it at the shops.. you can freeze the extra for later.

I'm sure there must be some tutorials on youtube?

Allie


----------



## arcticsid (Oct 22, 2009)

I've made pasta a couple times G. It really is pretty simple to make and you are absolutley right, no comparrison to the pre made. Was just thinking about making a batch of spaghetti sauce and I very well make some fresh pasta to go along with it. Have a couple bags of "Shaggy Mane" mushrooms I picked this fall, gonna have to be sure they go in there too to compliment the pasta!!!


----------



## Tom (Oct 22, 2009)

St Allie said:


> :<
> 
> ( goes to get the soap to wash Toms mouth out)
> 
> ::



?? What were you thinking? I was gonna say KILL. but I thought we would hurt the feelings of all our VEEGANS!


----------



## St Allie (Oct 22, 2009)

mushroom tortellini sounds nice in a rich tomato based sauce.. got a bottle of red to go with it?

Allie


----------



## St Allie (Oct 22, 2009)

Tom said:


> ?? What were you thinking? I was gonna say KILL. but I thought we would hurt the feelings of all our VEEGANS!



heheheh..

yeah right!


----------



## St Allie (Oct 22, 2009)

Norwegians would do!.. the swedes were self inflicted, I planted the entire packet and every single seed sprouted. I thought the cattle would eat them, but they only eat the greens and turn their noses up at the vege bit.

You can make wine out of them it's just , I can't get hold of any amylase and I don't want to get stuck with a wine that refuses to clear.

I also planted an entire packet of silverbeet, which is ok.. we eat a lot of that and the cattle like it too.

This weekend it's time to plant again for the summer.. courgettes, gherkins, peas, beans and corn.

Allie


----------



## upper (Oct 24, 2009)

I'll tell you what is cooking,Got some Stevie Ray going on while i'm boilin the last of the the Eldo harvast.Clear goes to jelly,other goes to wine.....Dig it.....Upper


----------



## bryano (Nov 6, 2009)

Mom is recovering from knee surgery so I'm going to her place to make her some homemade clam chowder


----------



## marion80 (Nov 9, 2009)

I think I will have a salad for lunch. For dinner I will eat sandwiches because I do not want to cook today and besides this I really like sandwiches. I think I will have one with tomatoes, tuna, salad, cucumber and maybe some cheese.


----------

